# Low Steam Pressure Sage Barista Express



## ConfusedCoffeePod (Apr 9, 2021)

I have noticed the steam pressure has dropped from when it was new, it's gone 2 years, just our luck it's out of warranty! It will cost £108 to get the Sage service provider out and an additional £38 per 30 minutes, plus cost for parts, so I'm hoping someone would have a rough idea of what the issue could be.

Just to inform people who are kindly reading this is, that I have good knowledge of how to froth/texture milk, because what I'm about to describe is a common mistake for many people who are new to the so-called home Barista experience is the position of the steam wand -- my issue is the "screeching" sound leaving the milk foamy, bubbly rather than the silky smooth texture that it used to produce. I've also noticed the pressure of the steam has dropped or is inconsistent i.e. it peaks and the steam pressure drops off; the water pump works fine no change in sound when steaming, I've carried out a pressure test through the group head with a good pressure reading via the gauge, this for me has eliminated the pump; for now.

I've cleaned the wand removing the tip, descaled the machine via the water tank and yesterday curiosity got the better of me and took the cover off, which I regretted mid-way through (one too many hidden screws and tabs). On inspection, the pipework shows no signs of limescale, no leaks as far as I could see everything is as it should be. The three-way solenoid that provides the steam/hot water is working fine, it releases the water and steam on demand the only issue is the steam pressure (no whirlpool effect when steaming milk) no matter where I position the wand it doesn't like it, and neither do I.😞

Just to note, I use bottled water from new for limescale purposes and extracting an espresso it does a good job.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Sounds like the usual problem - scale in the circuit. Might even be the steam selector valve, the thermocoil. the wand, pipes at their ends. There was a post recently where the end of a pipe was blocked.


----------



## ConfusedCoffeePod (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks for your input John. I will order another brand of descaling solution, what would you recommend?

As for the steam issue I'm thinking...thermocoil or selector valve, as I have removed the wand tip already cleaned both pipe and tip but there was minimal debris - and no change in pressure on reassemble.

All the transparent pipework within the unit shows no sign of limescale but this doesn't rule out the boiler/coil - I'm a bit doubtful of any buildup within the coil as I only use bottled water but there is still the possibility.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It can depend on which bottled water and all water has stuff dissolved in it. There is aluminium exposed to the flow of water so descaler choice is limited. I use Puly's. It's seems Sage's engineers do as well from talking to one. A lot through the brewing should help clear the coil but the problem with scale is that if it builds up sufficiently a descale wont remove all of it and it could need several. Easiest thing with the steam valve is probably to dismantle it - pass on how easy etc as not really looked at one.

It's also a long time since I looked in my BE but mostly likely place for blockages will be scale coming out of the coil not into it. I can't remember what the pipes look like but if the usual 4mm ptfe there is a bit of restriction at the end of each pipe. You may not see a restriction unless you disconnect them.

The O rings in the seal can be reused sometime - it's luck more than anything else so wise to fit new ones if they are disconnected. Best stick to silicone IMHO but some use Viton - I'm tempted to ask what grade when I see that mentioned as there are several. Also steam resistance of O rings varies. Silicone appears to be not that bad.  None of them are that keen on it.


----------



## ConfusedCoffeePod (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks, Puly's on order as we speak.

Small world as I was recommended the same brand descaler by an engineer who saw my BE - he had issues due to using tap water which was is very hard in his area and was recommended by Sage service providers to use Puly's.

I had descale tabs (WoldoClean) on hand and thought to try them first which didn't work but I think it's best to try several flushes with a more effective solution as mention, fingers crossed it helps! 🤞


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I think there is a fair chance that this post shows your problem. It will always be on the outlet from the coil. Rather unlikely on the input.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/53506-assistance-needed-diagnosing-a-duo-temp-pro/?do=embed

Spare O rings are a good idea as sometimes they don't like being reused.

That shows one pipe. The other will be to the steam wand and it or the steam valve might be blocked. I can't remember the route that takes.


----------



## ConfusedCoffeePod (Apr 9, 2021)

Brilliant, that's good info!

Still waiting on my delivery - I will do a few flushes first if that doesn't work then I will do another teardown to suss the problem, I'm hoping it doesn't come to that as it's a right pain! 😬

I've found a link via iFixit for the Australian and American version (Breville) which is essential the same setup on the inside&#8230;not so much on getting into the machine as the screws on the Sage are located differently as I've found out. If I need to carry out a teardown again I will try and get a step by step guide posted as there isn't much info on Sage machines out there&#8230;if it works in my favour! 😄


----------

